# Bump on egg



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Any ideas? I'm not sure which hen is laying this, but it only started looking like this about a month ago. Everyday now the egg has the same bump.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It looks like calcium build up in one area of the shell. It could possibly be caused by foreign material in the oviduct due to age, a nutritional issue or strain of bird.


----------

